# 3,5-Diiodo-L-thyronine vs 3,3-Diiodo-L-thyronine



## gammabuff (Apr 24, 2015)

can some explain the difference between 3,5-Diiodo-L-thyronine and 3,3-Diiodo-L-thyronine?

I know the 3.5 variant increases growth hormone more then the 3,3 variant and it tends to be more suppresive on tsh but is there anything els?

how to they compare for pure fat burning potential?

what metabolic processes do they activate?

do they both upregulate the adrenal receptors or not?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2015)

My cats breath tastes of cat food


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 24, 2015)

damn cat


----------

